# Regular Season Game 30: Houston Rockets vs. Toronto Raptors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(14-15)/(16-14)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, December 29, 8:30 p.m. ET*
*Toyota Center* 














































*Alston / Wells / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Calderon / Parker / Moon / Bosh / Bargnani*


*Preview

Nearly three months into his NBA career, Aaron Brooks has accepted his role with the Rockets.

The rookie's job is to cater to the needs of his veteran teammates.

"He's been a pretty good rookie," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "He carries Steve Francis' bags and goes to the store for us. I had him pick me up a hamburger with some cheese. We've probably been a little easy on the rookie (during his rookie hazing), but he's doing everything that we've asked him to do."

Lately, Brooks is doing more than just burger runs.

Since beginning the season planted firmly on Houston's bench, the Rockets' first-round draft pick has suddenly found himself in the rotation heading into Saturday's game against the Toronto Raptors.

Blending his blazing speed and accurate shooting range, the rookie point guard has responded well in his first substantial playing time of the season. Over the past three games, Brooks has averaged 16.3 minutes, producing six points and 2.3 assists. He netted a career-high 12 points in 18 minutes during a Dec. 23 setback to Detroit.

The recent run of production has given him a chance to earn a spot in Rick Adelman's rotation.

"I hope he continues to get better every game," Adelman said. "He pushes the ball, he creates and he gets the ball into the teeth of the defense easier than anybody we have. We all feel like he's going to make shots, it's just a matter of getting comfortable. I think it's going to be process for him to figure out what he can and can't do. But I do like the way he gets into the middle of the defense and finds people. He's so quick and fast. If we create space for him, he'll make something happen."

The Rockets' inability to get easy buckets in transition prompted Adelman to give Brooks a chance to prove himself.

Despite expressing a desire to push the ball in training camp and the preseason, the Rockets haven't exactly played at a torrid pace through the first three months of the season. Houston ranks near the bottom of several offensive categories, including fast-break points. For the most part, they've leaned on Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming in the half-court.

That's where Brooks comes in.

Running the floor with fellow guard Luther Head, the six-foot rookie has been pushing the tempo with his speed. Brooks has been beating the defense down the floor and creating the easy buckets that the Rockets weren't getting two weeks ago.

The Rockets envisioned Brooks as a point guard who can change a game with his quickness when they drafted him -- and that's what he's been doing.

"We've been proud of him with the way that he's come in and given us a lift off the bench," Alston said. "He was a scoring point guard in college, but now he's been asked to run the show when he's on the court. That's a tough transition. But he's really helped pick up the pace for us. He's usually coming into the game with guys that can get up and down the floor. He's quick and he knows how to use that to his advantage. He's been fantastic when coach has called his number."

Brooks wasn't certain he was ever going to get that chance this season.

While he showcased his vast potential during an impressive week at the NBA Summer League in Las Vegas, Brooks was joining a team that had stocked up on point guards prior to training camp. Besides Brooks, the Rockets added veterans Steve Francis and Mike James over the summer.

With Rafer Alston already returning and regaining his starting job in training camp, Brooks was the odd man out. The rookie spent most of his first two months as a pro on the inactive list.

What made it bearable is that Brooks had prepared himself for that likely scenario.

"I knew there were a lot of talented point guards on this team and that it was going to be a process," Brooks said. "I was preparing myself for that. I knew the situation coming in, but I also knew they drafted me for a reason."
Brooks admitted that his confidence was a little shaken from the lack of playing time.

Oddly enough, he found it again in Rio Grande Valley of all places. Brooks was assigned to the NBA's Developmental League on Dec. 6, where he ended up playing two games with the Vipers. He averaged 23.0 points, 5.5 rebounds and 5.0 assists.

He was back in Houston a week later.

"I got my confidence back," Brooks said. "There are some great players out here and when you're not playing, you kind of doubt your skills a little bit. I think going down to Rio Grande Valley really helped me. It gave me a chance to work on some things that I've been going over in practice. I wanted to make better reads and just become a better point guard."

Brooks has been showing signs of becoming that over the past week. But even with that improved play, Brooks' status hasn't changed in Houston's locker room. He's still a rookie.

"He's still got to do anything that we ask him to do," Alston said. "We've still got plenty of work for him."


Raptors Update: The Raptors are once again among a handful of teams that are above .500 in the Eastern Conference. Unfortunately, their injuries are beginning to catch up with them. Toronto has lost three straight games. Making matters worse, the Raptors are in the middle of a brutal seven-game road trip.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope we win this one. If I remember, we lost to Toronto a while back.

It was pretty painful too.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We are going to win this one. If we can play like what we were yesterday. Let's start clicking.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Im goin to this game. They better not get blown out.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Might want to change that last part. Toronto snapped their losing streak last night with a win over the Spurs.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Can anyone post a MMS link when this game starts up?

Please and Thank you!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

^^ Just go to Raptorsnation, sign up and click the link.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shane needs to shave his head again.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shane Battier!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice end to the half.

Shane finishing it magnificently.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I just jnoined the game.

LOL only just woke up. Got the worst headache. I am proud that despite Yao not having the best game so far Rockets are doing their thing.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wells hasnt been shooting well in the last two games.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao and Bosh's shots both aren't falling.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

When will they call a foul on Bargani.

Hye has been slapping & pushing Yao all game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow what happened to Rafer.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bonzi dunked!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rockets ended both the 2nd and 3rd Q really well.

I missed the 1st Q


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, we won! We have a winning streak now!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

This team runs so much smoother with T-Mac out. Everybody just knows their role around Yao. With T-Mac, its like they have to compromise to see what he does with the ball, whether he'll jack up a pull-up 3 or suddenly drive and dish.

Aaron Brooks is quite possibly the fastest player in this league right now. I love him and Head on the floor at the same time.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah we are back to .500


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am really loving how the Rockets are playing without Tmac lately. Just like YM said, the offense is a lot different, and more ballanced it seems. 

I almost made a post about this exact thing last night after coming home the game, but I didn't.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Great victory,keep it up!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I thought we were going to fall apart in the 3rd quarter but thank goodness we didn't. Great win especially on a back to back.


----------

